# Spiced Chocolate Quad Tryout :)



## neezer (Jun 22, 2008)

...


----------



## BlahWah (Jun 23, 2008)

Very pretty!  I kept getting distracted by the sparkle in your eye tho (but that's a good thing, ya?). =P  Could you list out where you placed what?  Not too familiar with the quad yet.


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 23, 2008)

Gorgeous!!  That quad is fantastic on you!


----------



## Calhoune (Jun 23, 2008)

Oh you look GORGEOUS!
 I love everything about this look but especially the lips


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 23, 2008)

very pretty!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 23, 2008)

Stunning look on you!


----------



## concertina (Jun 23, 2008)

I like it! And I have to ask...how in the *world* did you get your hands on this quad?! And whose ass do I have to kiss to get it too!?!


----------



## almmaaa (Jun 23, 2008)

Beautiful look I say that lipstick looks gorgeous on you!!!! How did you get the quad before its out??


----------



## neezer (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BlahWah* 

 
_Very pretty!  I kept getting distracted by the sparkle in your eye tho (but that's a good thing, ya?). =P  Could you list out where you placed what?  Not too familiar with the quad yet._

 
Yes ma'am!
in my inner corners i have NanoGold. The middle section of my eye i have the Brash, and then the outer v section i have Spiced Chocolate. 
Maybe it's hard to tell but i have Sweet Chestnut underneath my lashline, which i did with a 219 brush.
and Femme Fi is my highligher, which i hate highlights but i said hell why not lol.

Actually i did a video to the look and im going to put it up tomorrow on youtube. i will link it on here

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *concertina* 

 
_I like it! And I have to ask...how in the *world* did you get your hands on this quad?! And whose ass do I have to kiss to get it too!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *almmaaa* 

 
_Beautiful look I say that lipstick looks gorgeous on you!!!! How did you get the quad before its out??_

 
Okay so to answer both of yall questions and again thank you everyone for your responses,
one day i was googling up the quads and i got a link for a girl who had them up for sale in her journal. So i like went to it and said MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE lol!
they are marked sample so idk how someone got them before summer is over LOL, but i was proud to find them.


----------



## imperfectbeauty (Jun 23, 2008)

gorgeous!! im soooo getting this quad now!! absolutely stunning!!


----------



## rutledgekl (Jun 23, 2008)

very pretty!


----------



## blackrose (Jun 23, 2008)

Very pretty. Gorgeous flawless skin too!


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Jun 23, 2008)

AAHH! You're making me want these quads!! lol. Gorgeous!


----------



## Jot (Jun 23, 2008)

really pretty


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 23, 2008)

WHOOT WHOOO!  Neezer, you look AMAZING!  This quad and those lips were made for you!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 23, 2008)

ALL the colors look stunning on you! Those quad colors on your eyes are waay beautiful!
Love the third pic dear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I saw this quad on Tinkerbelle & it looked amazing on her too - so it must work for everyone?


----------



## Divinity (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice!  You rock those colors!


----------



## Face2Mac (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice. Look at you making MAC sales because I am def. getting that.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jun 23, 2008)

*GORGEOUS!!!* 

I'm *so* excited to get this quad.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 23, 2008)

You look beautiful!


----------



## makeba (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow!!!!


----------



## crystalado (Jun 23, 2008)

This is soo pretty!  I was actually thinking of getting this quad, now I know I am getting this quad!  It looks sooo good on you!  GORGEOUS!


----------



## Bianca (Jun 23, 2008)

You look stunning! I love the glowy skin and the red lips!


----------



## shell12367 (Jun 23, 2008)

wow, those colors are so beautiful!


----------



## ZoZo (Jun 23, 2008)

So pretty.


----------



## nunu (Jun 23, 2008)

absolutely beautiful!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 23, 2008)

pretty


----------



## nikki (Jun 23, 2008)

You look beautiful!!!!!  I definitely need this quad now!!!!!!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 23, 2008)

Your looks are always absolutely flawless!!! I seriously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 this sooo much!!!


----------



## BlahWah (Jun 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *neezer* 

 
_Yes ma'am!
in my inner corners i have NanoGold. The middle section of my eye i have the Brash, and then the outer v section i have Spiced Chocolate. 
Maybe it's hard to tell but i have Sweet Chestnut underneath my lashline, which i did with a 219 brush.
and Femme Fi is my highligher, which i hate highlights but i said hell why not lol.

Actually i did a video to the look and im going to put it up tomorrow on youtube. i will link it on here._

 
Ooooh, then it's Brash I'm falling in love with.  It makes your eyes flash in such a classy way!  I can see the Sweet Chestnut, I love how you used that.  Thanks again for posting this!


----------



## babyjazy21 (Jun 23, 2008)

Beautiful!! Those colors look amazing on u. Ohhh and i love how perfect ur brows are


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 23, 2008)

You are one hot woman! Gosh your smile is soooo contagious! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Love that top too!


----------



## neezer (Jun 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_You are one hot woman! Gosh your smile is soooo contagious! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Love that top too!_

 

Meh im alright lol. and thanks alot, it's a dress 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 And thanks to everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 just trying to let you guys see what they look like in person


----------



## raphdiaz (Jun 24, 2008)

i love this look,it is so beautiful


----------



## SBluvsMAC (Jun 24, 2008)

Ahh, I was hoping to pass this one up, but you make it look sooo good!


----------



## midget (Jun 24, 2008)

I like the way you blended the makeup. Looks flawless hun!


----------



## CaseyKezerian (Jun 24, 2008)

Gorgeous! I absolutely love that lipstick on you.


----------



## OohJeannie (Jun 24, 2008)

You are so awesome...I love all ur looks 
Great job!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 24, 2008)

you're rocking that quad! hotness!


----------



## contrabassoon (Jun 24, 2008)

You make me want to get both quads soooo bad!


----------



## Cee_Tarte83 (Jun 24, 2008)

that is absolutely gorgeous, you are flawless!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 24, 2008)

beautiful<3


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 25, 2008)

You look sooo radiant! Those colors are perfect for you!!


----------



## Myranda (Jun 25, 2008)

You are gorgeous!

Everytime I see your smile, it makes me happy!

Instant happyness!


----------



## rbella (Jun 26, 2008)

Good Lord your skin is amazing!  Very pretty!


----------



## xShoegal (Jun 26, 2008)

U´re a real sunshine
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So cute and happy


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jun 26, 2008)

*~*Beautiful!!!*~*


----------



## marciagordon189 (Jun 26, 2008)

Pretty....as always


----------



## mslitta (Jun 26, 2008)

Wow! this is very pretty- and I must say that this is my favorite by far from you. I love the lips too- it brings so much drama to the look.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh gosh, those shades on you, girl!!!

That look is just beeyootuhfull!!!!


----------



## soco210 (Jul 9, 2008)

that quad looks amazing on you, your skin is SO perfect!!!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jul 9, 2008)

Absolutely Gorgeous


----------



## Renee (Jul 10, 2008)

looking at your photos always makes me smile! You always look so happy! It just shines through you! I also love your makeup!


----------



## Lori_Renee (Jul 10, 2008)

Your skin is SO flawless!!!! -jealous. This is too pretty. <3


----------



## mamadiaspora (Jul 10, 2008)

Stunning! I love that lipstick on you.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 8, 2008)

Just so you know neezer, you're the person who let me know "I need that damn quad!" LOLOLOL

You posted this waaaaaay for before CoC came out and it made me really antsy because I wanted it so bad. I have it now and I can't live without it! 

Thank you!


----------



## MissAlly (Sep 8, 2008)

I lovelovelove the lips!


----------



## sharkbytes (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow, that makeup is MADE for you!! You wear it so well, great look~


----------



## Julie5 (Sep 8, 2008)

wow you look beautiful and your skin looks so flawless


----------



## genie707 (Sep 8, 2008)

You look gorgeous!


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow, this look is amazing on you!


----------



## BinkysBaby (Sep 9, 2008)

Stunning!!!


----------



## MAC*alicious (Sep 9, 2008)

you look so sweet! the colors are perfect for you!


----------



## Caramel_QT (Sep 9, 2008)

Always love your FOTDs Neezer...

I knew I was going to regret B2Ming my Media lippie one of these days...lol

You look flawless and airbrushed, so gorgeous!!!


----------



## cultofcherrygal (Sep 9, 2008)

I think it's a beautiful finish to a pretty Face I ordered the Desire lipglass myself and now I am glad I see it with your help.... I cant wait for my package tommorow


----------



## LatinaRose (Sep 9, 2008)

You are so gorgeous!!! Your skin is flawless and so is your makeup application.  Fabulous!!!


----------



## kathweezy (Sep 9, 2008)

u look like a doll.


----------



## LoveMU (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow!  First of all ur skin is perfect!  The colors look so beautiful on u, totally awesome!


----------



## User93 (Sep 9, 2008)

Oooh my God you're such a doll!


----------



## simplykat (Sep 9, 2008)

this looks gorgeous!


----------



## faifai (Sep 10, 2008)

Your brows are lovely! I think you did a great job, although I think the lashes could be separated a bit more.


----------



## melliquor (Sep 10, 2008)

Very pretty.


----------



## cattykitty (Sep 11, 2008)

beautiful!!! your skin looks so flawless and airbrushed!


----------



## sherox (Sep 11, 2008)

you look gorgeous! and i think that wine lipstick looks great on you!


----------



## esoterica (Sep 20, 2008)

wow... this looks really pretty on you.


----------



## midget (Sep 20, 2008)

you skin always looks so nice and airbrushed


----------



## Lovey99 (Sep 20, 2008)

you look gorgeous!


----------



## Nox (Sep 24, 2008)

You are such a cute woman!  I love all your looks.


----------



## Robbie (Sep 25, 2008)

SOOOOOOOOOOO pretty!!!!!!!


----------

